# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Unlimited WG queues. (New + Working)

## mjk6994

Very easy to do, and able to do it an unlimited amount of times during WG battle.

2 People in a group who HAVE NOT done WG queue as a group for WG. (They can not enter if you want to keep reusing the same 2 people / accounts. They must be level 71+ and have not entered during that 30 minute window)

You get invited after they queued and it will queue you up and you will be able to enter and do this as many times as possible in 30 minutes.

Enjoy.

----------


## Kenneth

So two people who arent going into WG queue WG. Then they invite the person who wants to do WG. Person invited after the 2 queued take the queue while the 2 in the part from the beginning do not. Person finishes WG. Then rinse and repeat?

----------


## MysteryBoi

Can confirm worked for me about 10 hrs ago

----------


## mjk6994

> So two people who arent going into WG queue WG. Then they invite the person who wants to do WG. Person invited after the 2 queued take the queue while the 2 in the part from the beginning do not. Person finishes WG. Then rinse and repeat?


Exactly! (Character limit)

----------


## Kenneth

Seems fixed. When I tried doing it for a friend it wouldn't let me invite them after they got out. Would somehow invite myself when i invited them. I am now hearing if your in the middle of leaving northrend as your being queued by others for game 2/3/beyond it works but not confirmed

----------


## mjk6994

> Seems fixed. When I tried doing it for a friend it wouldn't let me invite them after they got out. Would somehow invite myself when i invited them. I am now hearing if your in the middle of leaving northrend as your being queued by others for game 2/3/beyond it works but not confirmed


May have been fixed with the hotfix today, will try to replicate after server queue

----------

